# Gamer PC zum Einstieg



## Flore_96 (8. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen  Ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig 

Ich spiele momentan mit dem Gedanken mir statt einer PS5 (falls die irgendwann mal wieder da ist  ) lieber einen Gaming PC zuzulegen, um mal diese Variante auszuprobieren, weil ich auch ab und an gerne MMO´s spiele. Da ist dann quasi nur ein Gerät von Nöten.

Ich habe mich auch schon ein bisschen eingelsesen, blicke aber überhaupt nicht durch, da ich ein absoluter Ahnungsloser bin, was Gaming PCs angeht 

Auch habe ich mitbekommen, dass alles momentan ein wenig teurer ist, weswegen ich auch noch ein wenig warten werde.
Könnt ihr mir eventuell empfehlen, was ich so ungefähr brauchen würde? Ich möchte auch einen PC, der schon zusammengebaut geliefert wird (am besten mit Windows 10) und ich diesen nicht selbst zusammenschrauben muss.

Ich habe bis jetzt keine großartigen Spielfavoriten. Ich würde allerdings gerne einen PC haben, auf dem Spiele wie WoW oder SWTOR auf (zumindest annähernd) höchsten Grafikeinstellungen laufen. Ansonsten spiel ich gerne ab und an Sachen in die Richtung von Assassins Creed etc. Diese sollten auch einigermaßen laufen (nicht zwingend auf voller Stufe).

Ich hab mir kein festes Budget gesetzt, würde aber gerne bei rund 700 Euro meine Grenze ziehen. Ist das realistisch mit diesem Budget einen solchen PC zu finden? Oder zumindest einen der ungefähr da hin kommt? Die Möglichkeit später irgendwann einmal bessre Komponenten nachzukaufen besteht ja auch 

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus! Falls ich vollkommen auf dem Holzweg bin, was den Preis angeht dann würde ich mich über Korrektur der Preisspanne freuen. Aber bitte fresst mich nicht auf 

Viele Grüße

Flo


----------



## ZAM (8. April 2021)

Wie du schon erwähnt hast, sind diverse Hardware-Komponenten aktuell leider viel zu teuer.
Je nachdem wie lange du warten magst ist es nicht einfach zu sagen, welche Hardware bis dahin sich in dem gewünschten Preissegment beweg. Bei 700€ maximales Budget wird es etwas knapp. Auf der Pro-Seite steht, dass du erst mal nur ältere MMOs spielen willst ^^ Für beide erwähnte empfehle ich aber definitiv eine SSD, die neben Windows genug Platz für die Spiele hat, also mind. 500GB, 16GB RAM, CPU mit mindestens 6 Kernen und Grafikkarte mit mindestens 6 GB VRAM. Aber selbst mit kleineren Komponenten wie Ryzen 5 3600/Intel Core 10400F und Nvidia 1660/RX 5500 kommt man aktuell vermutlich trotzdem nicht auf den Preis (bei Komplettsystemen oder Zusammenbau - legale Windows-Lizenz kostet ja auch n bisschen was).


----------



## Spiritogre (8. April 2021)

Für 700 wäre ein Komplettrechner da in der Regel das bessere Angebot, auch wenn einzelne Komponenten vielleicht nicht die besten sind. Dafür ist in der Regel Windows dabei wobei die 20 - 30 Euro den Kohl auch nicht fett machen.

Schwieriger ist die Frage, ob du noch Maus, Tastatur, Monitor und Speaker dazu brauchst?


----------



## ZAM (8. April 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Schwieriger ist die Frage, ob du noch Maus, Tastatur, Monitor und Speaker dazu brauchst?


Stimmt, das hatte ich nicht mal bedacht. ^^


----------



## Flore_96 (8. April 2021)

danke schon mal für die Antworten  Maus, Keyboard etc. ist alles da, es geht mir nur um den PC.

Als Komplett-PC hätte ich jetzt mal sowas hier in der Art als Orientierung gesucht:









						PC - CSL Sprint 5824 (Ryzen 5)
					

Der Sprint 5824 (Ryzen 5) ist ein leistungsstarker Multimedia-PC mit AMD Ryzen 5 3600 CPU, 250 GB SSD, 16 GB RAM und GeForce GTX 1650 Grafik.




					www.csl-computer.com
				



Meint ihr, das wäre etwas einigermaßen brauchbares mit der Möglichkeit in Zukunft irgendwann evtl. mal aufzurüsten?


----------



## Spiritogre (8. April 2021)

Hmm, beim CSL fehlt noch Windows und eine Festplatte / SSD. Mit nur einer 240GB SSD wirst du nicht weit kommen, die ist für das System und ein paar Anwendungsprogramme.


----------



## Flore_96 (8. April 2021)

Windows kann ich ja dazubuchen für rund 90 Euro, das wäre sowieso mein Plan gewesen. Und die Festplatte könnte ich ja auch ändern. Wenn ich die für 500 GB auswähle (Bild) wäre ich bei knapp 800 Euro. Das könnte ich evtl noch verschmerzen  wäre das einigermaßen brauchbar?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiritogre (8. April 2021)

Windows 10 kannst du für knapp 50 Euro auch bei Amazon oder so kaufen. Microsoft hat gerade so eine Phase, wo sie alles und jeden verklagen / abmahnen der versucht in Europa legale Keys zu verkaufen, weswegen das im Moment etwas teurer ist. Wenn du noch irgendwo einen alten Rechner mit Win 7 oder 8 liegen hast kannst du das aber auch einfach immer noch kostenlos upgraden. 

500GB anstelle der 240GB sind schon mal brauchbar. Bei den Spielen, die du so spielst solltest du pro Spiel im Schnitt so 40 - 50 GB rechnen + ggf. Updates. Bei WoW sind es wohl so 70 - 80 GB,  D.h. für WoW + SWTOR + AC kommst du mit längs. Willst du ein paar mehr Games müsstest du dann aber ggf. noch eine weitere SSD holen. Muss ja keine .m2 sein, eine SATA reicht auch, da kostet 1 TB knapp unter 100 Euro.


----------



## Flore_96 (8. April 2021)

Alles klar, danke euch für die Auskunft. Die Festplatte sollte ja das geringste Problem sein. Da kann man ja recht problemlos in Zukunft mal eine Erweiterung holen


----------



## Batze (8. April 2021)

Das meiste wurde schon gesagt.
Aber eben nicht alles. ich sage da nur, Augen auf beim Festplattenkauf.  
Das hat sich wohl keiner so richtig durchgelesen. Was da verkauft wird ist eine Normale SSD M2 die über den Normalen Sata Port läuft und eben *nicht* über den schnelleren PCIe Anschluss läuft. Folglich ist diese SSD M2 nicht wirklich schneller als eine ganz normale SSD die man eben an den Sata Anschluss anstöpselt.
Da will man den Kunden der nicht so viel Ahnung hat kräftig ans Bein pinkeln. Der Denkt er hat eine von den echt schnellen kleinen Dingern, hat aber im Prinzip "nur" eine ganz normale SSD.


----------



## Flore_96 (8. April 2021)

Also ist da quasi das Problem das du meinst die Festplatte an sich? Das könnte man also mit einer besseren Platte lösen?


----------



## Batze (8. April 2021)

Sagen wir mal so. Die Platte an sich ist ja nicht schlecht(außer eben die Speichergröße). Aber es ist nicht das was man eventuell erhofft wenn man sich so ein kleines Ding holt anstatt eine Normale SSD.
Du brauchst wenn du mehr Speed haben möchtest auf der SSD eben eine mit PCIe Anschluss.
Aber sei beruhigt, den Unterschied kann man so gut wie kaum in der Praxis wahrnehmen. Aber im Preis. Eine SSD M2 mit echtem PCIe Anschluss ist eben teurer. Und eine M2 mit normal Sata Anschluss  auch etwas teurer als eine Normale SSD, aber da wieder nicht wirklich schneller.


----------



## Spiritogre (8. April 2021)

Gerade in einem anderen Thread gesehen, Aldi hat einen netten Rechner: https://www.medion.com/de/shop/p/mu...-pc-10023896A1?wt_mc=de.pla.gen_com_google.._

Scheinbar wird der in einzelnen Filialen schon für 500 Euro angeboten.


----------



## ZAM (9. April 2021)

Ich weiß nicht wie das mittlerweile ausschaut, aber früher hatten die Aldi/Medion-Gurken kaum bis gar keine Möglichkeiten etwas nachzurüsten. Entweder zu wenig bis gar keine weiteren Slots oder sogar verankerte (gelötete) Hardware.  8 GB Ram könnten schmal werden, da gerade WoW (mit Addons) und SWTOR zu Ram-Fressern werden.
Die 4GB VRAM der 1650 dürften aber für beide Spiele reichen. ^^


----------



## Batze (9. April 2021)

Habe mal nachgeschaut bei diesem Aldi Rechner.

*Mainboard: B460*


1 x PCIe x16, davon 1 x belegt
1 x PCIe x1, davon 0 x belegt
RAM-Steckplätze: 2 x, davon 1 x belegt
1 x 3,5" Bays, davon 0 x belegt
4 x SATA Ports, davon 0 x belegt
3 x M.2, davon 2 x belegt
6 Kanal High-Definition-Audio
Ist also noch 1 RAM Slot frei zum Aufrüsten.
Und wegen der 1650, da kann man doch Froh sein das Überhaupt eine Graka drin ist bei dem Markt heute. 

Habe hier noch was anderes gefunden.


			https://www.alternate.de/HP/Desktop-M01-F1022ng-PC-System/html/product/1658281?campaign=PC-System%2FHP%2F1658281]]
		


Vorteil hier, es ist eine GTX 1650 Super verbaut, und die ist schon mal locker 30-35%% schneller als die normale GTX 1650.
Nachteil, das OS also Win 10 muss man sich noch dazukaufen, ist nicht dabei.


----------



## Flore_96 (9. April 2021)

Danke für die Links für die beiden "fertigen" PCs. Und insgesamt an alle nochmal danke für die vielen Infos


----------



## Flore_96 (14. April 2021)

Jetzt ist mir noch etwas eingefallen, was ich noch fragen wollte 

Wenn ich mir jetzt einen PC in dieser Größenordnung wie angesprochen zulege: Werd ich dann Probleme haben Spiele die die nächsten Jahre / Monate erscheinen damit einigermaßen zum laufen zu bringen? Ich denke da an kommende Open Worlds / RPGs wie das Hogwarts-Game zum Beispiel. 

Dass der Rechner kein Elite-Ding ist, ist mir bewusst. Ich brauch auch keine 200 FPS, aber so ein guter 60er Schnitt wäre schon toll   Aber bevor das dann garnicht klappt überlege ich mirs zweimal


----------



## Spiritogre (14. April 2021)

Du kannst auch mit einem fünf Jahre alten Rechner alle Spiele die nächsten Jahre noch zocken. Du musst halt je nach Titel ggf. Auflösung oder Grafikeinstellungen reduzieren um die FPS zu halten. 

Im Moment geht der Trend ja hin zu 1440p oder 4k sowie 100 und mehr FPS. Das ist halt das, was dann Leistung frisst und wofür moderne High End Spielegrafikkarten hauptsächlich gebraucht werden. 

Selbst ein Cyberpunk 2077 soll ja mit einer alten GForce 970 noch recht gut laufen.


----------



## McDrake (14. April 2021)

Flore_96 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist mir noch etwas eingefallen, was ich noch fragen wollte
> 
> Wenn ich mir jetzt einen PC in dieser Größenordnung wie angesprochen zulege: Werd ich dann Probleme haben Spiele die die nächsten Jahre / Monate erscheinen damit einigermaßen zum laufen zu bringen? Ich denke da an kommende Open Worlds / RPGs wie das Hogwarts-Game zum Beispiel.
> 
> Dass der Rechner kein Elite-Ding ist, ist mir bewusst. Ich brauch auch keine 200 FPS, aber so ein guter 60er Schnitt wäre schon toll   Aber bevor das dann garnicht klappt überlege ich mirs zweimal


Also ich komme mit meiner alten GTX1060 in 1920*1080 immer noch recht gut mit.
Klar, ein Valhalla muss da schon grafisch ein paar Federn lassen.
Aber ein RDR2 läuft bei mir angenehm rund und sieht sehr chic aus.
System: https://forum.pcgames.de/members/mcdrake.5044/#ctec_hardware


----------



## Spiritogre (14. April 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Also ich komme mit meiner alten GTX1060 in 1920*1080 immer noch recht gut mit.
> Klar, ein Valhalla muss da schon grafisch ein paar Federn lassen.



Wobei Valhalla da aber auch ein Extrem sein soll. Der erste Teil Origin ist grafisch hübscher, hat aber merklich niedrigere Anforderungen. Teil 2 Odyssey liegt irgendwo in der Mitte. 
Grund ist wohl, dass die Engine nicht mit den geänderten Landschaften zurecht kommt (gut für Wüste schlecht für Wälder (und Gebäude)) und dass die Charaktermodelle ordentlich aufgebohrt wurden.


----------



## Batze (15. April 2021)

Also mein System hat jetzt auch schon einige Jahre auf dem Konto und in 1080p kann ich immer noch alles gut spielen. Hier und da mal eventuell die Grafik etwas zurückschieben, was auch meist gar nicht schlechter ausschaut, aber spielen kann ich noch alles.
RX 580 8GB, Ryzen5 2600X, 16GB RAM.
Mit der CPU komme ich locker noch ein paar Jahre aus, die Graka rüste ich dann mal auf wenn die Preise irgendwann mal wieder Normalniveau erreicht haben.


----------



## Herbboy (15. April 2021)

Die Schwachstelle bei einem aktuellen 700-800€-PC ist halt die Grafikkarte. In Full-HD sollten die meisten Games zumindest bei niedrigsten Details auch in 1-2 Jahren noch "laufen", aber es kann halt bei einer GTX 1650 schon echt eng werden, zumal die nur 4GB hat, egal ob die normale oder die "Super"-Version. Aber der Rest vom PC reicht dicke aus, damit du mit ner neuen Grafikkarte zb in 2-3 Jahren sogar alles auf maximalen Details spielen kannst.

Was aber die nächsten Wochen/Monate angeht, kann Dir keiner versprechen, dass die GTX 1650 NICHT schon zu schwach sein könnte selbst für niedrige Details. Es sollte aber - eben bei niedrigen Details - an sich noch auf absehbare Zeit möglich sein, mit ner GTX 1650 auch neue Games zu spielen. Das hat auch damit zu tun, dass die meisten PC-Games auch für Konsolen erscheinen, und da wiederum kommen auf absehbare Zeit alle Games AUCH als Version für die inzwischen alten Generationen (PS4 und Xbox One) heraus - d.h  die Games sind im Kern alle auch in der Lage, einen Modus anzubieten, der nicht als Minimum zB eine GTX 1660 Super oder AMD RX 5600 XT braucht.  

Wegen der Leistung einer GTX 1650 siehe zB hier: https://www.pcgames.de/Cyberpunk-20...super-gtx-1650-weitere-Grafikkarte-1363959/3/   Das ist Cyberpunk 2077 mit Werten einer GTX 1650 in einem Laptop. Die Werte sind zwar sicher für eine bestimmte Szene, d.h. wenn es da actionmaßig zur Sache geht, wird es weniger sein - aber es sind bei "niedrig" durchaus mehr als 40 FPS drin, und eine GTX 1650 in einem PC müsste ein wenig schneller sein als die Laptop-Version.

Wenn der PC eine GTX 1650 "Super" oder GTX 1660 oder sogar GTX 1660 Super hätte, wäre das schon ein ganzes Stück schneller. Und noch besser, was ich in den letzten Wochen immer wieder als Schnäppchen mal gesehen hab, wäre eine RTX 2060 als Grafikkarte. Solange als CPU dann irgendein Core i5 oder i7 mit ner Modellnummer ab 8000 oder ein AMD Ryzen 5 oder 7 drin ist, passt es. Selbst falls der PC dann nur 8GB RAM hätte: Selber 8GB dazurüsten ist simpel. Man muss nur schauen, ob noch ein Slot frei ist.


----------

